# Anesthesia Billing positions



## ddavis (Aug 16, 2013)

Our practice is looking to fill the following anesthesia billing positions:

1) Local, in-house coder (Asheville, NC or surrounding area) and 
2) REMOTE insurance follow up (A/R) and data/charge entry positions

A/R is a full time position.  Data/charge entry is available also as a full time position although multiple part time candidates will be considered depending on the hours available.  

If you are interested in any of the positions listed above, please send your resume to tracy.vinez@medstream.biz with the position you're applying for in the subject line.  All remote positions will be 1099 positions.


----------



## ngpthree (Aug 18, 2013)

*anesthesia coding position*

Good Evening D.Davis,
I am interested in speaking with you about your Anesthesia coding position.  I am a RN who recently completed my CPC exam.  I am awaiting results and interested in the position yyou have.  I can be reached at 864-918-4464.  I am just below you in Travelers Rest, SC. I know Asheville well having lived there 9 + years.  Please give me a call at your convenience.  Nancy Powell 




ddavis said:


> Our practice is looking to fill the following anesthesia billing positions:
> 
> 1) Local, in-house coder (Asheville, NC or surrounding area) and
> 2) REMOTE insurance follow up (A/R) and data/charge entry positions
> ...


----------

